# Southwest Garden Railroad Show



## Bob Baxter (Jan 3, 2008)

*This came as an email last night. There was much talk about it at the BTS and this is the first official confirmation that it will happen*.





* I am excited to announce the Southwest Garden Railroad Show which will be held in the beautiful Fairplex in Pomona, California. The dates for the show will be Saturday October 31, 2009 and November 1, 2009. Hours are 9 am to 6 pm on Saturday and 9 am to 4 pm on Sunday.*

* Southern California has been lucky enough to have The Big Train Show for many years. First held, at the Queen Mary, it eventually moved to the Ontario Convention Center. Thanks to the great vision of the promoter, these shows have shown the excitement and the viability of a large scale train show. Since the Big Train Show has decided to go all scales, I want to continue the tradition the Queen Mary show started in the beginning.
Having the show at the Fairplex next to their magnificent Garden Railroad seems to be a natural choice for a garden railroad show. I invite everyone to come and enjoy the fun. The interest and excitement for this show has been overwhelming. I have received pledges from over 60 vendors from literally coast to coast.
I have also invited many displays and I expect more. So there will be many vendors and displays to introduce the general public to the wonderful world of garden railroading. The hope is that some will want to have a railroad of their own and the hobby will grow. We all need to work together to promote the hobby.
Time is short and I expect the booths to fill up quickly. Please sign up for booths soon and spread the word to everyone. Let’s continue the great tradition of fellowship and fun.
I have attached the registration form and the press release. Please don't hesitate to contact me with any questions or suggestions. I am looking forward in working with you for years to come.

* * Thank you, 
*
* David Roberts
* *24595 Hedge Lane*
*Paola, Ks 66071*
*913-406-3400*


*Email: [email protected]*

*Small Rails Productions*


----------



## Mike Reilley (Jan 2, 2008)

This is great news. The last all G show a the Fairplex was really good.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

I'm IN! 

Greg


----------



## barnmichael (Jan 2, 2008)

Great News! Unfortunately, way too far for me to travel, but I know it will be a good event. 

Going to have to change the name, though. I can pronounce SEGRS and HAGRS, but SWGRS is a little difficult. The best I can do sounds like 'swaggers' which somehow sounds inappropriate. 


BTW, don't forget to post pictures!


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

There is an advertisement in the recent GR issue and now there is a website 

http://www.swgrs.com/modx-1.0.0-rc1/

I just now found out about this show, sure not alot of talk about it online? Given the switch at the BTS to all scales and the gnashing of teeth that caused I would think having a dedicted Large Scale show again would garner more discussion.


I'm goin'... got stuff to enter in the contests

Will we have a booth? Anyone even considered it?


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Aaargh ..found the other thread on this: 
http://www.mylargescale.com/Communi...fault.aspx


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

I am going to try and come. Have to see how things shake out by that time of the month


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

I guess being a new show, people do not know what to expect? 

Greg


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Well I know I would go if it where closer. O well We get our chance again next year here. Guess i can save up for that one. Everyone take lots of pics so I can see what I missed out on. Greg if they have a show car guess you will have to get for me.







Later RJD


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

There will be a slight handling charge, sorry! 

hahahaha 

Sure, send me your list of stuff... 

Greg


----------



## gscaleisfun (Jan 14, 2008)

There isn't going to be a show car at this show. Instead, We have a commemorative Station that will be sold. 
I'd post a picture but , I don't know how.


----------



## gscaleisfun (Jan 14, 2008)




----------



## gscaleisfun (Jan 14, 2008)

[No message]


----------



## gscaleisfun (Jan 14, 2008)




----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

You need to have the picture on the web... upload it to your 1st class space and display it.. use the image button to do both operations at the same time. 

Regards, Greg


----------

